# Great Australians



## noirua (30 June 2007)

Lieutenant General Henry "Gordon" Bennett CB, CMG, DSO (16/4/1887 - 1/8/1962) Fought in the 1st and 2nd World Wars - A Great Anzac.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gordon_Bennett_(Australian_soldier)


----------



## drillinto (30 June 2007)

John McDouall Stuart (Australia's greatest explorer)

A very fine book on his life and journeys was recently published:
"Mr Stuart's Track" by John Bailey, Pan Macmillan Australia, 2006


----------



## noirua (4 July 2007)

Sometimes it is difficult to determine Greatness and with a tracker and explorer, who may be unknown or forgotten by most, it means going back to a younger Australia.

Tommy Windich (1840 - 20/2/1876) was an Indigenous Western Australian Explorer and tracker:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tommy_Windich

http://www1.aiatsis.gov.au/dawn/docs/v10/s07/13.pdf


----------



## Kipp (4 July 2007)

Lord Howard Florey- the man behind penicillin.  Certainly one of my favourites.


----------



## macca (4 July 2007)

For successful early exploration I admire Augustus Gregory.

Led an expedition from WA to Qld coast and never lost a man, one old mare died on the way but another had a foal, so arrived on Qld coast with the same number of horses.

He was the WA surveyor and his maps are still used today, his map sitings have been proved to be within 50 meters using GPS.

I read a book written by his great ? grandson, he followed one of his trip journals using GPS for guidance, found every feature mentioned in the journal.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2007)

Kipp said:


> Lord Howard Florey- the man behind penicillin.  Certainly one of my favourites.



good one Kipp   Florey vs Fleming ..

As per a recent ABC show (SBS?) - he did at least as much as Fleming, although Fleming usually gets "top billing" on the list of people who contributed to discovery of penicillin.     Chain and Florey gave many many more hours to penicillin, to producing it commercially, to testing it etc etc than Fleming - even generously discussing the results they'd achieved, only to have Fleming try to take the credit. 
http://nobelprize.org/nobel_prizes/medicine/laureates/1945/florey-bio.html


> Sir Howard Walter Florey was born on September 24, 1898, at Adelaide, South Australia, the son of Joseph and Bertha Mary Florey. His early education was at St. Peter's Collegiate School, Adelaide, following which he went on to Adelaide University where he graduated M.B., B.S. in 1921. He was awarded a Rhodes Scholarship to Magdalen College, Oxford, leading to the degrees of B.Sc. and M.A. (1924). He then went to Cambridge as a John Lucas Walker Student. In 1925 he visited the United States on a Rockefeller Travelling Fellowship for a year, returning in 1926 to a Fellowship at Gonville and Caius College, Cambridge, receiving here his Ph.D. in 1927. He also held at this time the Freedom Research Fellowship at the London Hospital. In 1927 he was appointed Huddersfield Lecturer in Special Pathology at Cambridge. In 1931 he succeeded to the Joseph Hunter Chair of Pathology at the University of Sheffield.
> 
> Leaving Sheffield in 1935 he became Professor of Pathology and a Fellow of Lincoln College, Oxford. He was made an Honorary Fellow of Gonville and Caius College, Cambridge in 1946 and an Honorary Fellow of Magdalen College, Oxford in 1952. In 1962 he was made Provost of The Queen's College, Oxford.
> 
> ...






http://www.bookrags.com/Alexander_Fleming?gclid=CLyirtXLjY0CFSnKggodoRgIpA


> The Scottish bacteriologist Sir Alexander Fleming (1881-1955) is best known for his discovery of penicillin, which has been hailed as "the greatest contribution medical science ever made to humanity." Alexander Fleming was born on Aug. 6, 1881, at Lochfi..


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2007)

I'd say Weary Dunlop would be my first choice - for the philanthropy, for the obvious courage, and for the fact he brought so many bokes through the Burma-Thailand Death Railway days.   

and he made the Wallabies 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=83930&highlight=dunlop#post83930

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weary_Dunlop


> Lieutenant-Colonel Sir Ernest Edward "Weary" Dunlop, AC, CMG, OBE, KStJ (July 12, 1907 – July 2, 1993) was an Australian surgeon who was renowned for his leadership whilst being held prisoner by the Japanese during World War II. He was born in Wangaratta, Victoria, Australia.





> Post-war life
> After 1945, with the darkness of the war years behind him, D*unlop forgave his captors and turned his energies to the task of healing and building.* He was to state later that " in suffering we are all equal". He devoted himself to the health and welfare of former prisoners-of-war and their families, and *worked to promote better relations between Australia and Asia*.
> 
> He was active in many spheres of endeavour. In his own field of surgery, he pioneered new techniques against cancer. He became closely involved with a wide range of health and educational organisations, and his tireless community work had a profound influence on Australians and on the peoples of Asia. As well as numerous tributes and distinctions bestowed upon him in his own country, *he received honours from Thailand, India, Sri Lanka, and the United Kingdom. It was ironic that a man of such enormous energy should be nicknamed "Weary"* - a result of word association (Dunlop, tyre, tired, Weary) in his undergraduate days.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2007)

Here's a website which includes this fellow's (personal) ideas of heroes - he's done a good job, even if some unusual choices.  
Aussies Nancy Wake (alias Kiwi) and HV Evatt included - ahh and Florey  
http://www.moreorless.au.com/heroes/


----------



## noirua (7 July 2007)

Excellent information 2020, very interesting.

Kenneth Bruce Dowding, 4/5/1914 - 30/6/1943, an Uncle of Aussie Premier, Peter Dowding, "The true Prodigal son - an unsung hero":  http://www.ad2000.com.au/articles/2001/jul2001p20_507.html
http://www.ad2000.com.au/articles/2001/sep2001p12_608.html
http://www.christopherlong.co.uk/pub/dowding.html


----------



## noirua (8 July 2007)

Terence "Terry" Lawless Duigan DFC, 16/12/1916 - ... the longest serving pilot in the RAAF during the second World War, May 1940 - August 1945:  http://www.ctie.monash.edu.au/hargrave/duigan_terry_bio.html


----------



## noirua (16 August 2007)

Listed here are so many Australian War heroes who were awarded the "Victoria Cross" :  http://www.anzacday.org.au/education/medals/vc/austlist.html

Reading about the gallantry of so many will take a great deal of time, worth it, I think, so we truly don't forget.


----------



## noirua (2 October 2007)

Henry Lawson - born 17/6/1867, died 2/9/1922 - Australian Writer and Poet:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Lawson


----------



## noirua (14 October 2007)

Sir Douglas Frank Hewson Packer (3/12/1906 - 1/5/1974) - Media Proprietor:  

http://www.adb.online.anu.edu.au/biogs/A150644b.htm


----------



## hangseng (14 October 2007)

Without exception A.B. Facey' autobiography is the best real life inspirational story I have ever read. A true Australian legend who personofies the never say die spirit of, and hardship endured, by the people who built and fought for our great country.

"Albert Barnett Facey (born August 31, 1894 in Maidstone, Victoria; died February 1982) is an Australian writer, whose main work was his autobiography A Fortunate Life, now considered a classic in Australian literature.

His father died on the Goldfields of Western Australia in 1896 of typhoid fever and Albert's mother left her children to the care of their grandmother shortly afterwards. In 1899 he moved from Victoria to Western Australia with his grandmother and three of his six older siblings. Most of his childhood was spent in the Wickepin area.

He started working on farms at the age of eight and had little education. By the age of 14 he was an experienced bushman, and at 18 a professional boxer. He was badly injured at Gallipoli in August 1915 during the First World War, in which two of his brothers were killed. While recuperating he met his future wife Evelyn Gibson and they were married in Bunbury in August 1916. The Faceys lived in East Perth before returning to Wickepin six years later with their children, where they lived until 1934. The couple had seven children - the eldest, Barney, was killed during the Second World War - and twenty-eight grandchildren.

After teaching himself to read and write, Facey began making notes on his life and, at the urging of his wife and children, eventually had the notes printed into a book. It was published just nine months before his death in February 1982.[1]

His home in Wickepin is a tourist attraction today, while a government building on Forrest Place in the state capital, Perth, is named in his honour and is home to Perth's main travel bureau and visitor centre. A public library in Mundaring and a hotel in Narrogin also bear his name. The manuscripts of A Fortunate Life are housed in the Scholars' Centre in the University of Western Australia Library."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Facey


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

Major General Sir Neville Reginald Howse VC, KCB, KCMG (26 October 1863 - 19 September 1930) was the first Australian recipient of the Victoria Cross, the highest and most prestigious award for gallantry in the face of the enemy that can be awarded to British and Commonwealth forces.

Received his gong as a doctor in the Boer War.

Was in charge of medical support for Gallipoli which wasn't that flash, but went on to be Minister for Health and Defence. 

Most 'warriors' are shocked to find out the first Aussie VC winner was a doctor!

 

Legend.....


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

Kennas I never realised that a doctor was first Aus VC that's for sure - 

Did some research once, and found that one of the first Anzacs to be shot on the beach at Anzac Cove was a Sapper (Engineer) who was in a party to try to find water.  

Likewise Blackjack Callighan totally disapproved of Weary Dunlop getting seniority in Singapore by the same token - despite his unrivalled leadership qualities - and in the end of course, no one else could have done what Weary did in those camps up along the River Kwai.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

http://www.hawkesburyhistory.org.au/articles/phillip.html
Governor Arthur Phillip (1738 - 1814)
Our first great Australian ? 



> Arthur Phillip was born in 1738 in London, the son of Jacob Phillip, a language teacher who came from Frankfurt, and Elizabeth, nee Breach. He attended the Greenwich school for the sons of seamen and was apprenticed to the Merchant Navy, ...... During the American War of Independence in 1778, he returned to the English navy and became a post captain in 1781. After the war, Phillip was doing survey work for the British Admiralty when he was appointed as first governor of New South Wales in October 1786.
> 
> *He had risen in the navy by his own effort at a time when patronage was the norm, and was considered reliable and trustworthy. His knowledge of farming may have also influenced the decision*






> *Unlike the British authorities, he was seized by a great vision of a new British outpost to be established in the southern seas. He wanted free settlement encouraged and proposed to try to reform the convicts and to treat Aborigines kindly, establishing harmonious relations with them.*
> 
> He also had good understanding of administrative detail and considerable foresight. He understood the difficulties involved in transporting men and women from England to an unknown land on the other side of the world and lobbied for sufficient equipment, food and clothing to enable a safe passage.
> 
> ...






> "there is a flat of six or seven miles between Richmond Hill and a break in the mountains, which separates Lansdown and Carmarthen Hills, and in this flat I suppose the Hawkesbury continues its course, but which could not be seen for the timber that, with very few exceptions, covers the country wherever the soil is good.
> 
> The great advantages of so noble a river, when a settlement can be made on its banks, will be obvious to your Lordship.
> 
> -A. Phillip to Lord Sydney, 13 February 1790, in Historical Records of Australia, series I, vol.-, pp. 155-6





> Phillip established the convict colony in NSW, which he governed in a sensible and humane way, despite adverse conditions which included poor quality food, largely infertile land and a lack of experienced farm labour which led to near-famine. He requested to be allowed to return to England in 1790, pleading ill-health, and eventually sailed for England in 1792, leaving a colony with more than 1,700 acres of land under cultivation or cleared and ready for sowing and which, within another year, was almost able to support itself.
> 
> Phillip had hoped to return to the colony when his health was restored. Instead he went back to active service in the navy, commanding several ships during the Napoleonic Wars. In 1789 he was made a rear-admiral, on the 11th December 1792 Phillip sailed for England on the "Atlantic" to seek medical attention, & his health compelled him to resign formally on 23rd July 1793. He continued his progression in the naval hierarchy, becoming an admiral of the blue in 1814, the year of his death.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Likewise Blackjack Callighan totally disapproved of Weary Dunlop getting seniority in Singapore by the same token - despite his unrivalled leadership qualities - and in the end of course, no one else could have done what Weary did in those camps up along the River Kwai.




I've already posted my thoughts about Weary Dunlop. 
The fact that he was loved by hundreds and one of the biggest funerals ever. 




> http://www.awm.gov.au/encyclopedia/dunlop/bio.htm
> Dunlop's ... involvement in the Colombo Plan. He taught and undertook surgical work in Thailand, Ceylon and India. He encouraged and promoted the training in Australia of Asian medical personnel and was an active member of the Australian-Asian Association of Victoria. His involvement in Indian medicine was particularly strong and he was made an Honorary Fellow of the Indian Association of Surgeons in 1972. Inl 969 he was Team Leader of the Australian Surgical Team to South Vietnam.
> 
> *Dunlop maintained an ongoing concern for the health and welfare of former POWs of the Japanese (many of whom were his patients). He supported individuals making pension claims and advised and lobbied governments on their behalf. He was Chairman of the Prisoners of War Trust Fund from l969-77*.
> ...





And now for a completely different type of leadership   Effective sure, just ... 
different 
Maybe Weary's influence and "humanity" rubbed off on him 



> http://www.awm.gov.au/people/180.asp
> Major General Frederick Gallagher 'Black Jack' Galleghan, DSO, OBE, ISO
> He was given the name "Black Jack" for his complexion, dark hair, and brown eyes. He was a stern figure with a natural air of authority that brooked no dissent. Some officers claimed to have feared Galleghan more than they did the Japanese. Nevertheless he is said to have been a respected leader who understood that his men's survival depended on their morale, which he maintained through the imposition of military discipline.
> 
> ...






> Burma-Thailand Railway
> Australian prisoners of war on Java under Dunlop's command were transferred later that year to Singapore. *Here Dunlop clashed with Lt Colonel Galleghan (commander of the 8th Australian Division troops in Changi) over Dunlop's authority as a non-combatant commander.*
> 
> On 20 January 1943 he left Singapore for Thailand in charge of "Dunlop Force" to work on the Burma-Thailand railway. He remained there until the war ended, labouring tirelessly to save wounded, sick and malnourished men. Many times he put his own life at risk as he stood up to the brutality of his Japanese captors. Though not the only medical officer to act in this selfless way, his name was to become a legend among Australian prisoners of war and an inspiration for their own survival. Throughout his captivity and at great personal risk Dunlop recorded his experiences in his diaries.
> ...



Give me the Lt Col over the Maj Gen any day


----------



## noirua (14 October 2007)

Hi 2020, Does Governor Arthur Phillip (1738-1812) really count as an Australian? He came to found a Penal Colony and his roots are solidly in Europe. 

I've decided to disqualify him. Sorry, but the decision is final, unless of course you think otherwise.


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi 2020, Does Governor Arthur Phillip (1738-1812) really count as an Australian? He came to found a Penal Colony and his roots are solidly in Europe.
> 
> I've decided to disqualify him. Sorry, but the decision is final, unless of course you think otherwise.



Ditto. Sorry 20/20, the guy is a Pom. 

Although, I think my nom was a Pom too. He was in his 20s when he moved to Oz I think.....


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

noirua said:


> Hi 2020, Does Governor Arthur Phillip (1738-1812) really count as an Australian? He came to found a Penal Colony and his roots are solidly in Europe.
> 
> I've decided to disqualify him. Sorry, but the decision is final, unless of course you think otherwise.





kennas said:


> Ditto. Sorry 20/20, the guy is a Pom.
> 
> Although, I think my nom was a Pom too. He was in his 20s when he moved to Oz I think.....




I actually posted :-
Governor Arthur Phillip (1738 - 1814)  Our first great Australian ? 

Now, lol, if you think I added the question mark because of a question of his being an Australian, you're mistaken 

I actually meant it to apply to the word "first" lol.

ok - would you believe, mmm
a) he only went back to England so that there was one less mouth to feed? - philanthropic to the end?

b) he only went back for his health (certainly a factor this one)

c) in those days, Aus didn't even have a McDonald's m8 !! - they were doing it tough!  The colony almost starved as the stocks of food reached alarmingly low levels etc.  

I guess at least in those days you could drink the creek water 

*Can you imagine the number of decisions he had to make in that first year of Australia's existence !! - sheesh.* 

What A Giant of a Man!   - Even if he was arguably a sort of part time Aus and part time Pom.  

(PS I call him an Aus - that way an Aus gets the credit for his works )


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> I actually posted :-
> Governor Arthur Phillip (1738 - 1814)  Our first great Australian ?
> 
> Now, lol, if you think I added the question mark because of a question of his being an Australian, you're mistaken
> ...



So, do we call Phar Lap a great Australian too?


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

kennas said:


> So, do we call Phar Lap a great Australian too?



yep - and I particularly like the fact that he had a big heart


----------



## kgee (14 October 2007)

If we add phar lap can we put in a few more kiwi's maybe Edmund Hillary?


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

kgee said:


> If we add phar lap can we put in a few more kiwi's maybe Edmund Hillary?



We could also maybe take Russell Crowe as an actor, Crowded House as musicians, but leave Richard Wilkons back home....


----------



## kgee (14 October 2007)

Nah you guy's can have Russell


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

This fella was a great Aussie. The furry one....


----------



## vishalt (14 October 2007)

Of course, 

they can only be Great Australians if they're celebrities or are in the encyclopedia for some reason, typical populist mindset, the rest of us aren't important at all!


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

vishalt said:


> Of course,
> 
> they can only be Great Australians if they're celebrities or are in the encyclopedia for some reason, typical populist mindset, the rest of us aren't important at all!



My Mum has been a crossing lady for 30 years. I think she's a great Australian....


----------



## Julia (14 October 2007)

kgee said:


> If we add phar lap can we put in a few more kiwi's maybe Edmund Hillary?




Hey!  You can't have Edmund Hillary!   He's a Kiwi through and through and not available for poaching across the Tasman.  You're welcome to Russell Crowe though.


----------



## kgee (14 October 2007)

yeah I get muddled up I'm actually a kiwi who thinks he's an ozzie and I would be but for the feeling I'd fail the test.duh
well unless I could get away with naming skippy as a great australian...I might just scrape thru


----------



## noirua (15 October 2007)

Trugernanner (Truganini) (1812 - 8/5/1876), born in Van Diemen'sLand, has much of her life shrouded in myth and legend:  http://www.adb.online.anu.edu.au/biogs/A060326b.htm

http://www.nma.gov.au/libraries/att...iles/6348/NMA_ATSI_news_issue02_p15_news .pdf


----------



## noirua (9 December 2007)

John Winston Howard ( 26/7/1939 - )  25th Prime Minister of Australia 11/3/1996 to 3/12/2007:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Howard


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

very provocative noi lol....
I'd prefer....
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Curtin


> The Australian government had agreed that the Australian Army's I Corps — centred on the 6th and 7th Infantry Divisions — would be transferred from North Africa to the American-British-Dutch-Australian Command, in the Netherlands East Indies. In February, following the fall of Singapore and the loss of the 8th Division, Churchill attempted to divert I Corps to reinforce British troops in Burma, without Australian approval. Curtin insisted that it return to Australia, although he agreed that the main body of the 6th Division could garrison Ceylon.
> 
> The Japanese threat was underlined on February 19, when Japan bombed Darwin, the first of many air raids on northern Australia.
> 
> By the end of 1942, the results of the battles of the Coral Sea, Milne Bay and on the Kokoda Track had averted the perceived threat of invasion. In August, *Curtin led Labor to its greatest election victory up until that time*.





or even ...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ted_Mack_(politician)


> He was successful in what would normally have been a safe Liberal seat, and served as a state MP until 1988, when *he retired two days before he was due to qualify for his parliamentary pension entitlements, as a statement against the excesses of public political office*





> *...  After two years of being out of politics, Mack achieved even broader fame by winning the federal seat of North Sydney in 1990....
> Mack retired at the 1996 election for the same reasons he had quit state politics eight years previously.*


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2007)

noirua said:


> John Winston Howard ( 26/7/1939 - )  25th Prime Minister of Australia 11/3/1996 to 3/12/2007:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Howard






  John Howard - Time To Say Goodbye


----------



## noirua (10 December 2007)

Sir Donald George Bradman, (27/8/1908 to 25/2/2001)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donald_Bradman


Sir Donalds greatest Season: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSjK_l5PqfA


----------



## noirua (3 February 2008)

Not all people standout so readily. Their greatness is often not shouted from the roof tops.
A great Australian none the less is Charlie Batchelor 1897-1984, an Australian Fiddler, "A Folk Music Legend":  http://www.mustrad.org.uk/articles/charlie.htm


----------



## nioka (3 February 2008)

The greatest australian is one I doubt most people know about.

F.H.(Harry) Riches. 

Harry was born in the early 1900s Hardly went to school and worked before he was a teenager. Joined the army and was a prisoner of war, Burma railway. After the war  he returned to find his wife gone and his two boys in a foster home. He applied for a farmers settlers block but was refused on the grounds he was not fit enough. He wanted a farm so he got two full time jobs, one at a tyre retreading works during the day and the other cleaning at a hospital at night. With all this he still managed to manage his two boys.
He saved for a small dairy farm and with hard work he expanded and was reasonably successful. His sons turned out OK. When he finally retired he spent most of his time helping others. They don't come any better than that


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2008)

Keith Scott (Aussie mimic) - just heard him mimicking McCain and Obama on ABC - spot on   
what you see is not what you get to hear 

http://www.urbancinefile.com.au/home/view.asp?a=4038&s=Interviews


----------



## Green08 (6 October 2008)

*Sir Arthur Ernest Streeton *(8 April 1867 – 1 September 1943) was an Australian landscape painter He was born in Mount Duneed, near Geelong, and his family moved to Richmond in 1874. 

He commenced study at the National Gallery Schools in 1882. Streeton was influenced by French Impressionism and the works of Turner. During this time he began his association with fellow artists *Frederick McCubbin *and *Tom Roberts *”” at Melbourne including at Box Hill and Heidelberg. In 1885 Streeton presented his first exhibition at the Victorian Academy of Art.


----------



## CAB SAV (6 October 2008)

Skippy. I'm sure he would know what to do to get us out of this mess.


----------



## Macquack (6 October 2008)

noirua said:


> John Winston Howard ( 26/7/1939 - )  25th Prime Minister of Australia 11/3/1996 to 3/12/2007:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Howard




Thanks for the GST, Mr Johnny "never ever" Howard


----------



## trading_rookie (6 October 2008)

Being a history buff I like pseudo-Aussies like Dirk Hartzog, Abel Tasman, William Dampier, James Cook, and Joesph Banks.


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2008)

trading_rookie said:


> Being a history buff I like pseudo-Aussies like Dirk Hartzog, Abel Tasman, William Dampier, James Cook, and Joseph Banks.



well rookie, I agree with your seniment , but lol ....

If I'm gonna be disallowed with Arthur Phillip - don't like your chances with Abel Tasman 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=212000


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Keith Scott (Aussie mimic) - just heard him mimicking McCain and Obama on ABC - spot on
> what you see is not what you get to hear




It's worth listening through to the russel crowe impersonation (only 2m total) 

 keith scott impersonates alec guinness, sean connery r crowe

 keith scott mimics old time movie stars

- can't find any decent impersonations of Obama and/or McCain yet


----------



## trading_rookie (7 October 2008)

> well rookie, I agree with your seniment , but lol ....
> 
> If I'm gonna be disallowed with Arthur Phillip - don't like your chances with Abel Tasman




Well, I did mention he and the others were 'pseudo'-Aussies ;-)


----------



## noirua (10 November 2008)

Sir John Monash (27/6/1865 - 8/10/1931), Soldier, Administrator and Engineer.
During his time he was often described as the Greatest Australian.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sir_John_Monash
http://www.whitehat.com.au/Australia/People/Monash.asp


----------



## noirua (26 December 2009)

A forgotten Australian Great is Mae Charlotte Dahlberg ( 22/5/1888 - 1969), she was a comedian who partnered Stan Laurel (Arthur Stanley Jefferson) in the early days before he became the Laurel and Hardy great act in America. 
She was Stan's common law partner from 1919 until 1925.

http://wapedia.mobi/en/Nuts_in_May_(1917_Film)
http://wapedia.mobi/en/Stan_Laurel 
http://wapedia.mobi/en/Mae_Dahlberg

She appeared in films "Nuts in May" in 1917 and "Mud in the Sands" in 1922

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yW8NCY4sQuc


----------



## noirua (28 November 2010)

Most Australians have never heard of Australia's greatest Music Hall Entertainer and the worlds most recorded popular entertainer of all time.

Billy Williams 1878 - March 1915: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_Williams_(music_hall_performer)

http://www.rfwilmut.clara.net/stars/williams.html


----------



## white_crane (30 November 2010)

Can I nominate Miranda Kerr?  

hubba hubba


----------



## noirua (1 December 2010)

white_crane said:


> Can I nominate Miranda Kerr?
> 
> hubba hubba




Any links etc., not so great otherwise???????????


----------



## tigerboi (3 December 2010)

I reckon if you have your own street then you must be a great australian!


----------



## saiter (3 December 2010)




----------



## white_crane (5 December 2010)

noirua said:


> Any links etc., not so great otherwise???????????




lol, I was joking.  She's pretty much only known for looking HOT


----------



## noirua (5 May 2013)

Aussie Snooker players: 
Clark McConachy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clark_McConachy

Horace Lindrum - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horace_Lindrum

Eddie Charlton - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Charlton

Warren Simpson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warren_Simpson

Neil Robertson (snooker player) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Robertson_(snooker_player)
Big day in 2010: Aussie crowned world snooker champion
http://media.businessday.com.au/sport/sports-hq/aussie-crowned-world-snooker-champion-1406049.html

All Aussie Final in 1952:
1952 World Snooker Championship - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1952_World_Snooker_Championship


----------



## basilio (1 December 2020)

Thought this  18 yo WW2 sailor deserves his VC. 
Amazing story.
Also  shout out to his family for fighting to get the recognition he deserved.









						'Top of the world': Family's joy as WWII hero receives top military honour 78 years after death
					

Seventy-eight years to the day after his heroic actions in World War II, Ordinary Seaman Edward 'Teddy' Sheean becomes the first Navy crew member to be awarded Australia's highest military honour, the Victoria Cross.




					www.abc.net.au


----------

